# online RCI access from HGVC website available now



## natarajanv (Jun 25, 2009)

Jut wanted to let you know that RCI access is available now through HGVC website. Login to your account and click on my club->RCI resort->  Reservations. It takes you to the RCI website, and you can make the RCI exchange now  ... Finally....


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 25, 2009)

wow this is great, now just to figure it all out, maybe a tutorial posted here and make this a sticky!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 25, 2009)

Cool   Thanks for the heads up.

It looks like the search for both weekly and nightly reservations are available without a deposit under the RCI Exchange Reservations tab. Last call is available but Open Season isn't available yet under the Rental Reservations Tab.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 25, 2009)

I can see the HGVC resorts in Orlando & Vegas using the RCI Weeks Reservation search.


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 25, 2009)

how do you start a search, do you have to deposit the week before you can view that?


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 25, 2009)

another thing that I have noticed here.  I went to the RCI home page while logged in, then I went to Mexico deals, and then when I pick a resort, and look at availability it says you must be logged in??? I am logged in, is there another user name and password to go further??


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 25, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> how do you start a search, do you have to deposit the week before you can view that?



I don't have anything deposited with RCI. No deposit was required for the search.

When you're taken to the RCI site, you are under the "My RCI Account" tab.
Select "RCI Exchange Reservations" tab then select either RCI Weekly Reservation or RCI Points Reservation. 

Try this search.....
Select RCI Weekly Reservation. You are taken to the Search Criteria Page. In the Main Search Criteria box select "Florida" from the Region dropdown list, "FL-Orlando area" from the Sub Region drop down list, "Dec 5 2009" for the checkin date and change the number of weeks to search to the maximum number of weeks "10". Under the Accommodations box select studio and Click continue. 

You will be given a list of available resorts. Notice that all available unit sizes are returned.

For example:
_Disney's Boardwalk Villas  (#DV03) 
Lake Buena Vista, FL, USA 
Points Range: 3,400 - 4,800 
Available Unit Size: 1 - 2 
Check-in Date Range: 12/13/09 - 2/5/10 _

Then click on the box stating available units. You will see the following,
_Select Unit 
Select Unit Type, Privacy/Max Occupancy, Kitchen, Check-in Date, Check-out Date, Points  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  12/13/2009  12/20/2009 3,400  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  01/01/2010  01/08/2010 3,400  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  01/02/2010  01/09/2010 3,400  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  01/09/2010  01/16/2010 3,400  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  01/10/2010  01/17/2010 3,400  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  01/15/2010  01/22/2010 3,400  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  01/23/2010  01/30/2010 3,400  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  02/05/2010  02/12/2010 3,400  
  2 Bedrooms  6/8  Full  02/05/2010  02/12/2010 4,800  

*Urgent Information: *
A US $95.00 RESORT FEE PER UNIT PER STAY WILL BE BILLED UPONCHECK-IN FOR ALL EXCHANGES( THIS FEE IS INCLUDED IN THE FEE FOR ANY RENTAL). THE FEE INCLUDES SHUTTLE SERVICE PROVIDED BY DISNEY MAGICAL EXPRESS, EXTENDED PARK VISITATION HOURS ON SELECT DAYS AND TRANSPORTATION THROUGHOUT DISNEY RESORTS. FEE ALSO COVERS OTHER SERVICES INCLUDING ADVANCE DINING RESERVATIONS. ASSISTANCE WITH OPTIONAL DISNEY DINING PLAN, TEE TIMES AND DELIVERY OF ANY PURCHASES MADE AT DISNEY DIRECTLY TO YOUR RESORT. DETAILED INFORMATION WILL BE PROVIDED ALONG WITH YOUR RESERVATION CONFIRMATION. PETS AND SMOKING ARE NOT ALLOWED. DUE TO HIGH DEMAND, EXTRA VACATION INVENTORY HOLDS CAN ONLY BE GUARANTEED UNTIL THE CLOSE OF BUSINESS (SAME DAY). **MEMBERS WHO OWN AT RCI RESORTS IN ORLANDO/KISSIMMEE CANNOT EXCHANGE INTO DVC RESORTS IN THE ORLANDO/KISSIMMEE AREA** _


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 25, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> another thing that I have noticed here.  I went to the RCI home page while logged in, then I went to Mexico deals, and then when I pick a resort, and look at availability it says you must be logged in??? I am logged in, is there another user name and password to go further??



Not sure.  Perhaps they're still working out the kinks.


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 25, 2009)

i can search but say, july next year, nothing available, how do start an ongoing search for a specific resort???


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is great stuff. Down side: It won't show availability, if there isn't any. 
You'd thiink that we HGVC'er could at least kick someone out... if need be.


----------



## smshick (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info and walking us through the website. I've been waiting for it to be available online.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay, so now I need California Surfer Steve to give me advice about Hilton in RCI, especially since my trading power tanked, and I am looking for alternatives to get good trades.


----------



## urple2 (Jun 25, 2009)

well...so far, the stuff I'm seeing isn't real impressive. Hopefully, it will get better.     

Points Range: 3,400 - 4,800 
Available Unit Size: 1 - 2 
Check-in Date Range: 10/24/09 - 11/15/09  

stuff like this looks good...Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa (#DV06) 
Lake Buena Vista, FL, USA 




stuff like this, I wouldnt think would be in here...


    Alhambra at Poinciana  (#1496) 
Poinciana, FL, USA 

Points Range: 3,400 - 4,800 
Available Unit Size: 1 - 2 
Check-in Date Range: 9/19/09 - 11/28/09


----------



## DEROS (Jun 25, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> i can search but say, july next year, nothing available, how do start an ongoing search for a specific resort???



You can only search 10 mths out, according to the site.

However, this is great.  Now I can just cruise around and see what catches my eye.

Deros


----------



## ricoba (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh, I can see this is gonna be fun! :whoopie: 

Already snooped around and this is a real plus for us as HGVC owners in my opinion.  

Way to go Hilton (it took ya' long enough though!!!)


----------



## limin (Jun 25, 2009)

*Should have tagged it "Beta"*

All I get is:

"Error

The system has generated an error. Please try again"

Not too impressive


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 26, 2009)

DEROS said:


> You can only search 10 mths out, according to the site.
> 
> However, this is great.  Now I can just cruise around and see what catches my eye.
> 
> Deros



Reserve accommodations for 7 nights at one of thousands of RCI Weeks affiliated resorts
10 days to 24 months in advance of check-in date. Please contact Club directly for closer date booking. 
You can make a reservation today for check-in dates from - Jul 03, 2009 to - Jun 26, 2011


Also just an fyi your rescued points dont roll over into RCI account either, just your valid yearly points.  I am going to call HGVC in the morning with some of my questions.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 26, 2009)

limin said:


> All I get is:
> "Error: The system has generated an error. Please try again"
> 
> Not too impressive



That's 'cuz you're only a TUG-guest, not a member.
Pay your dues, and somneone here will fix it for you.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 26, 2009)

*RCI Nightly Reservations vs RCI Weekly Reservations.*

RCI Nightly Reservations is different than RCI Weekly Reservations.



> *From the HGVC RCI Reservation Page:*
> 
> RCI Weekly Exchange
> - *Request reservations up to 2 years prior to check-in *
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 26, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> Also just an fyi your rescued points dont roll over into RCI account either, just your valid yearly points.  I am going to call HGVC in the morning with some of my questions.



I believe it was confirmed in a recent thread that rescued points can only be used for HGVC resort reservations.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 26, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> i can search but say, july next year, nothing available, how do start an ongoing search for a specific resort???



Perhaps we still have to call to request an ongoing search. I don't see how we would do it online.

When you said "july next year, nothing available", were you talking about Disney? If so, it's too early. Based on previous sightings Disney availability normally isn't more than 11 months in advance of check-in. See this recent sighting thread  - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95750 (*NOTE*: need to login as a TUG member to view this sighting thread)

*NOTE:* There are some resorts that typically have deposits available online years in advance. For example see:
Morritt's Grand Resort (#5930) 
Lawrence Welk Resort Villas (#1540) 
The Grand Pacific family of resorts (i.e. Grand Pacific Resorts at Coronado Beach Resort (#2885))


----------



## linsj (Jun 26, 2009)

This is a great benefit! I've already been poking around the site. I'm especially pleased to be able to see last calls since my schedule is often flexible for taking off.

Does anyone know if what we see is filtered to Hilton standards like calling in is?


----------



## prosperitylove79 (Jun 26, 2009)

*awesome!*

I love this!!!  hopefully it will get better as time goes on!  If I did not belong to TUG, I would have never known!!  Thanks TUG!


----------



## judgerey (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm a TUG member and I get the same error message


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 26, 2009)

judgerey said:


> I'm a TUG member and I get the same error message.



Then it must be bad karma.
Either that, or perhaps some errant security setting in your browser.


----------



## wmmmmm (Jun 26, 2009)

Fantastic.  Thanks for the information.  Unfortunately, I already used all my 2010 and half of my 2011 points so it will be a while before I'll get to really use the system but it'll be fun to start preparing now.  

Let's start a pool to see when HGVC will notify its members!  I'll say August 31, a week before Labor day.


----------



## JonathanIT (Jun 26, 2009)

judgerey said:


> I'm a TUG member and I get the same error message


What does being a TUG member have to do with this HGVC feature?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 26, 2009)

This new feature from HGVC is really nice.  I tried it out today and I had no difficulty searching.  I did not make a reservation as I have points that have been banked with and RCI search already.  However, it sure made it very easy for me to look and see what is available.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 26, 2009)

This feature is so nice. I have never used RCI for an exchange because I hate calling and exchanging and waiting and... I prefer the computer. I now might consider purchasing some more points...


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 26, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> What does being a TUG member have to do with this HGVC feature?


"That's a joke... I say, that's a joke, son."
-- Foghorn Leghorn


----------



## Blues (Jun 26, 2009)

First, thanks for notifying us of this.  This is great!

Second, all I get is "System Exception occurred."

Heck, I 'm a programmer.  I can generate my own system exceptions just fine, thanks.  Seriously, does this work every time for you guys?

-Bob


----------



## ricoba (Jun 26, 2009)

Blues said:


> First, thanks for notifying us of this.  This is great!
> 
> Second, all I get is "System Exception occurred."
> 
> ...



The couple of times I have used it yesterday and today, I haven't had any problems at all.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 26, 2009)

Not easy to spot the link from the HGVC site.  I was looking in reservations. 

This is the exact same engine that the points accounts currently have.  It is the older version of the weeks search.  The Weeks accounts have had a new search engine for a while now.  

Perhaps for those that need to learn there is a HELP tab at the top on the right that has some how to instructions in it.

It certainly does appear that you should be able to book HGVC properties online for less than the points required for HGVC direct.  But you will be limited to whatever HGVC deposits, which may not be prime or holiday weeks.


----------



## dgleason (Jun 26, 2009)

*It about time!*

Happy to hear Hilton Vacation Club finally caught on that owners would like to visit RCI without having to go through the club representative. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JonathanIT (Jun 26, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Not easy to spot the link from the HGVC site.  I was looking in reservations.
> 
> This is the exact same engine that the points accounts currently have.  It is the older version of the weeks search.  The Weeks accounts have had a new search engine for a while now.
> 
> ...


Not to mention the much larger $164 RCI reservation fee.  That's a big difference for me; as an Elite I rarely pay any reservation fee at all.


----------



## Blues (Jun 26, 2009)

ricoba said:


> The couple of times I have used it yesterday and today, I haven't had any problems at all.



Well, I've tried several times today, using both Firefox and Microslug Internet Explorer, and only get "System Exception occurred."  Wish I knew what was going on.

-Bob


----------



## ricoba (Jun 26, 2009)

Blues said:


> Well, I've tried several times today, using both Firefox and Microslug Internet Explorer, and only get "System Exception occurred."  Wish I knew what was going on.
> 
> -Bob




Wish I could help, but you are far more tech savvy than I! 

Good luck, I am sure you will get it figured out soon.


----------



## kdorward (Jun 26, 2009)

If you are a Hilton member can you search with the RCI points system.    I could only get in the RCI weeks session.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry for my previously flippant replies... (I'm nothing if not snide.)
I know that these sorts problems can be maddening.
It almost makes you want to kick your PC to the door.


----------



## limin (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry, but with humor like that I will stay a guest.....sheesh


----------



## OnMedic (Jun 26, 2009)

OK... what am I doing wrong?

Weeks search I get the following message for everything!

"Sorry, we did not find a match for your search. Please change your search criteria and try again."

However, doing a points search I see lots of availability!?!?!?


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 26, 2009)

You know.  I am just really really excited.  The site seems pretty easy to navigate  although I didn't actually make any reservation.

There are just so many options now that you can search at your own leisure.

The searches I currently have (ones that I made over the phone) don't appear.

I understand how to search, but I didn't figure out how to put in a permanent search request.

I wonder if HGVC will be cutting back on the number of phone counselors.  I'm not making this up but the last couple of times I turned down a reservation they seemed a little stressed.



wmmmmm said:


> Let's start a pool to see when HGVC will notify its members!  I'll say August 31, a week before Labor day.



1st guess - Grand Times Winter Edition 2009
2nd guess- Insert in the 2010 member guide which will arrive in February 2010


----------



## DEROS (Jun 26, 2009)

Blues said:


> Well, I've tried several times today, using both Firefox and Microslug Internet Explorer, and only get "System Exception occurred."  Wish I knew what was going on.
> 
> -Bob



It uses Java script to redirect.  Make sure you have Java installed and that you are telling IE or Firefox to use it.

Hope it works

Deros


----------



## JonathanIT (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm really enjoying this new feature, it's seems very easy to use (although I have not actually booked through any reservations yet).

It did make me aware that rescued points cannot be used for RCI reservations... I was not aware of this.  I still have over 3K points for use this year that were rescued from last year, but in my RCI account it tells me that I have ZERO for use in 2009.  Also, I thought that "borrowing" was allowed for RCI reservations?  I guess not, because it won't allow this either.   

Both of these restrictions are a surprise to me, because I already made an RCI reservation this year with the exact same "rescued" points!?  Or maybe they were borrowed... it was one or the other because I converted ALL of my '09 points to HHonors before 1/1/09!

 

At least it will still allow me to search availability for this year, the "you don't have enough points" warning does not show up until I can actually see the available units at each resort.


----------



## nonutrix (Jun 27, 2009)

TUG has come through again!  I wonder how long it will be before HGVC makes the announcement.  I think the likelihood of me finding this on my own would have been nil.

I've really enjoyed searching the RCI site the last couple of days...I now love HGVC even more!

    

nonutrix


----------



## fillde (Jun 27, 2009)

*Just booked a Hyatt*

Used 2400 points and 164 fee for a week in a Hyatt hotel in Newport Coast. Hotel chains are hurting. I guess that's why the crossover.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 27, 2009)

nonutrix said:


> TUG has come through again!  I wonder how long it will be before HGVC makes the announcement.  I think the likelihood of me finding this on my own would have been nil.
> 
> I've really enjoyed searching the RCI site the last couple of days...I now love HGVC even more!
> 
> ...



i sold my hgvc weeks a few years ago
main reasons
1 high MF
2 lack of online rci search
3 sorry hgvc website
i hate having to call anyone to make a reservation

it looks now is the time to buy those weeks back for much less


----------



## itradehilton (Jun 27, 2009)

Glad I logged in today. Two days ago the HGVC reservation guy told me the RCI online reservations would not be available until the end of summer. It was great to go play on their reservations search site.


----------



## natarajanv (Jun 27, 2009)

Blues said:


> Well, I've tried several times today, using both Firefox and Microslug Internet Explorer, and only get "System Exception occurred."  Wish I knew what was going on.
> 
> -Bob



Bob,
   I am checking out their site almost everyday since I first reported and did not have any problem yet with the connections. When exactly are you getting the system exceptions.
1. Are you able to login into thehgvc website
2. Are you able to click on the Reservations Link under RCI Resorts
3. Are you able to click on " Click here to Book my RCI exchange Reservations"

That particular link uses JavaScript to PROMPT a message and when you click on OK, it will take you to the RCI site.

Make Sure to enable Javascripts on your browser....


----------



## ricoba (Jun 27, 2009)

fillde said:


> Used 2400 points and 164 fee for a week in a Hyatt hotel in Newport Coast. Hotel chains are hurting. I guess that's why the crossover.



Is this the one on Backbay Drive?  If so, you are in a good central location, especially if you love to shop, because it's just a hop, skip and a jump over to Fashion Island, a very nice upscale outdoor shopping plaza.


----------



## judgerey (Jun 27, 2009)

natarajanv said:


> Bob,
> I am checking out their site almost everyday since I first reported and did not have any problem yet with the connections. When exactly are you getting the system exceptions.
> 1. Are you able to login into thehgvc website
> 2. Are you able to click on the Reservations Link under RCI Resorts
> ...



1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Yes
JavaScript enable.

Still no luck on 3 different computers.


----------



## DEROS (Jun 27, 2009)

judgerey said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Yes
> 3. Yes
> JavaScript enable.
> ...



There could be an issue with your HGVC / RCI account.  Maybe the backend database at RCI is having an issue grabbing your HGVC account information.  FYI:  The RCI site that you get directed to knows who you are and what points you have left for 2009, 2010, and 2011.

So bottom line: You might need to call HGVC Tech Support, if they have one.

Deros


----------



## myip (Jun 27, 2009)

I love my HGVC... -- I used it to booked 2 week at Hyatt Newport Beach.  I still have points left over.


----------



## JonathanIT (Jun 27, 2009)

Finding out interesting things about RCI with this new tool.

For instance, I can confirm that points (nights) inventory is completely separate from weeks inventory.  I searched for availability in February 2010 at DVC Beach Club under "Weekly Reservations" and it gave me this:

Studio 	2/4 	Partial 	02/07/2010 	02/14/2010 	2,400
1 Bedroom 	4/4 	Full 	02/28/2010 	03/07/2010 	3,400
1 Bedroom 	4/4 	Full 	03/05/2010 	03/12/2010 	3,400 

But when I searched under "Nightly Reservations" it came back with this:

2 Bedrooms 	6/8 	Full 	02/07/2010 	02/14/2010 	4,800 

So if you're looking for a specific resort or dates, check both for complete availability! Of course for RCI veterans this is probably nothing new... but for us HGVC'ers it's all entirely new!  It's really great to have so much more info... RCI was always such a big mystery on the other end of the phone.

One odd thing... searching individual properties in the "Weekly" search engine does not work with DVC ID numbers (DV01, DV02, etc).  It returns an error message of "resort not found".


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 27, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> So if you're looking for a specific resort or dates, check both for complete availability! Of course for RCI veterans this is probably nothing new... but for us HGVC'ers it's all entirely new!  It's really great to have so much more info... RCI was always such a big mystery on the other end of the phone.
> 
> One odd thing... searching individual properties in the "Weekly" search engine does not work with DVC ID numbers (DV01, DV02, etc).  It returns an error message of "resort not found".




You are correct Weeks inventory and Points inventory is seperate.  I too get the error when trying to search for disney, but if you search Florida Orlando it finds Disney.  Obviously some problem with RCI.


----------



## Blues (Jun 27, 2009)

natarajanv said:


> Bob,
> I am checking out their site almost everyday since I first reported and did not have any problem yet with the connections. When exactly are you getting the system exceptions.
> 1. Are you able to login into thehgvc website
> 2. Are you able to click on the Reservations Link under RCI Resorts
> ...



I can log into HGVC and get to the RCI Reservations page.  On that page, I can get to "Click here to book my RCI exchange Reservations."  I get the alert box that says I'm exiting HGVC.  I click on OK, and the RCI page comes up.  It has the message "System Exception occurred."   There are links there for Privacy Policy, Terms and Conditions, etc.  But nothing for reservations.  That's as far as it gets.

I have Java and JavaScript enabled.  The behavior is the same in Firefox 3.0.11, IE6, and I've now upgraded to IE8 -- same behavior.

The System Exception is clearly coming from the RCI web site.  But I don't know what's triggering it.  I'm stuck there.

Thanks.

-Bob


----------



## Blues (Jun 27, 2009)

Judgerey, it sounds like you have the same symptoms I have.  Question -- do you also have two HGVC accounts?  I have separate accounts for my affiliate (Scotland) property and my HGVC Flamingo property.  I wonder if there's a problem there.  I've been using my Flamingo account.  I'll try the affiliate.

-Bob


----------



## Blues (Jun 27, 2009)

Aha!  That did it!  I can get into RCI with my affiliate account, which was the first one I opened (I bought Scotland first, and added Flamingo last year).

Just one problem -- I've been moving all the points to the Flamingo account to consolidate them.  The affiliate account has no HGVC points, so I presume I can't use it to book an RCI stay.  I guess I could use it to find what I want, and then phone it in.

Anyway, it's progress.

-Bob


----------



## ricoba (Jun 27, 2009)

Glad to hear you have started to work through it....


----------



## judgerey (Jun 27, 2009)

Blues said:


> Judgerey, it sounds like you have the same symptoms I have.  Question -- do you also have two HGVC accounts?  I have separate accounts for my affiliate (Scotland) property and my HGVC Flamingo property.  I wonder if there's a problem there.  I've been using my Flamingo account.  I'll try the affiliate.
> 
> -Bob



Yes, I do have 2 accounts.  One for Seaworld and Flamingo, and a separate account for Bay Club.   I get the same error message as you Blues, but on both accounts.

I think the problem is that I have no points available for 2009 in either account.  All my points for 2009 are used up.  I wanted to book something for 2010 using that year's points in one of the two accounts.  Maybe I can't do that yet.

Advice?


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 27, 2009)

im out of points but can still view the site.  Plus I can get to open season and look around.  It must be your security settings, that would be my guess


----------



## Blues (Jun 27, 2009)

judgerey said:


> I think the problem is that I have no points available for 2009 in either account.  All my points for 2009 are used up.  I wanted to book something for 2010 using that year's points in one of the two accounts.  Maybe I can't do that yet.



That's strange.  I have no points in my affiliate account, yet I can use it to log into RCI.  I'm stumped for you.

-Bob


----------



## JonathanIT (Jun 27, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> Plus I can get to open season and look around.


I was going to ask about this... on my "Rental Reservations" page there are two sections: "Last Call" and "Open Season".  There are are pictures next to each (one of a person with a bicycle on a mountain top, and the other of two faces in a snowy location), and a short paragraph describing each one. 

However, while there is a link for "Last Call" (near the bottom)... on the Open Season side, there is no link.  Does anyone else have a missing link problem?!  I can't seem to get into the Open Season section.


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 27, 2009)

you click on the picture on the left and it works, nothing available yet for open season, seems that they are still working on it.


----------



## judgerey (Jun 27, 2009)

Blues said:


> That's strange.  I have no points in my affiliate account, yet I can use it to log into RCI.  I'm stumped for you.
> 
> -Bob



Maybe I'm on HGVC's s--t list.     I sent them an email to help me clear things up.

Thanks for all the "help."


----------



## judgerey (Jun 27, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> It must be your security settings, that would be my guess



Nope.  Disabled all security settings on 3 different computers, made sure Java and JavaScripts were enabled, and still no access.


----------



## fillde (Jun 27, 2009)

*Hey Judge*

Just got off the phone with hgvc. Only Met fans can view RCI. :hysterical: 
The Hyatt is located on Jamboree Rd. They provide free shuttle to and from John Wayne Apt and to Fashion and Balboa Isld.


----------



## judgerey (Jun 27, 2009)

fillde said:


> Just got off the phone with hgvc. Only Met fans can view RCI. :hysterical:



Nice.  Good thing the Yanks beat the Mets tonight.  I'll go to bed happy even without RCI online access.


----------



## JonathanIT (Jun 28, 2009)

fillde said:


> The Hyatt is located on Jamboree Rd. They provide free shuttle to and from John Wayne Apt and to Fashion and Balboa Isld.


That would be the Hyatt Irvine.  I have stayed there many times, it's a nice property.  They had great rates last fall when I was feverishly racking up stays on the FFN promo.


----------



## rosie (Jun 28, 2009)

*showing no availability!*

When I search for an exchange on the RCI site , I get no availability anywhere at any time! This can't be right as I am an RCI member with a non Hilton property and there is availability with that. Anybody else having this problem? Do your Hilton points have to be converted into RCI points first?


----------



## OnMedic (Jun 29, 2009)

Why am I getting nothing under weeks? I searched many dates and places and get nothing! (not even All Mexico for a 10 week window Starting Nov. 1st)


----------



## fillde (Jun 30, 2009)

*On and off*



> Why am I getting nothing under weeks? I searched many dates and places and get nothing! (not even All Mexico for a 10 week window Starting Nov. 1st)


Hgvc is working out the kinks. It is working just fine for me . PM me if you would like.


----------



## itradehilton (Jul 1, 2009)

*last call*

When looking at the Last Call section it lists prices, are these the prices for the whole week or are they per night pricing?


----------



## bosco0633 (Jul 1, 2009)

my access to last call is gone now, they removed the link.  They say they are fixing the site, but 4 days now no link to RCI last call.  I dont get it


----------



## robertr55 (Jul 1, 2009)

itradehilton said:


> When looking at the Last Call section it lists prices, are these the prices for the whole week or are they per night pricing?



For the whole week (if it ever re-appears on their web site )


----------



## natarajanv (Jul 1, 2009)

I still can see the Last Call link. Click on the "Rental Reservations" tab and you will see a "clickable" Last call and unclickable Open season links.


----------



## natarajanv (Jul 1, 2009)

Trying to attach the screen shot


----------



## JonathanIT (Jul 3, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> I still have over 3K points for use this year that were rescued from last year, but in my RCI account it tells me that I have ZERO for use in 2009.  Also, I thought that "borrowing" was allowed for RCI reservations?  I guess not, because it won't allow this either.


I confirmed today that this is indeed a glitch in this new RCI reservation system: borrowing is allowed for RCI reservations (i.e. pulling from next year's points).  For some reason, the system will not allow it yet.

I knew it must have been a mistake, because I already have an RCI reservation in 2009 using 2010 points!


----------



## urple2 (Jul 5, 2009)

*disappointing statement*

"MEMBERS WHO OWN AT RCI RESORTS IN ORLANDO/KISSIMMEE CANNOT EXCHANGE INTO DVC RESORTS IN THE ORLANDO/KISSIMMEE AREA" 

So, if you own hilton in orlando you cannot use these points to get into Disney? Great, you can see the exchanges but can't book them...am i reading this correctly?


----------



## urple2 (Jul 6, 2009)

*And the answer is...*

YES, you can own HGVC Points in Florida and still book into Disney...The online site doesn't allow it though.

My youngest daughter, who is an absolute disney nut goes almost every year with her girlfriends,on pops timeshares of course. This will be her christmas present this year... Disneys Sarasota Springs 2 bedroom.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 6, 2009)

urple2 said:


> YES, you can own HGVC Points in Florida and still book into Disney...The online site doesn't allow it though.



So, can you see the availability in RCI, but you just have to call to make the reservation?  Am I reading your response correctly?

Thanks!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 6, 2009)

urple2 said:


> YES, you can own HGVC Points in Florida and still book into Disney



I think this occurs because we're just giving up HGVC points for the exchange (not a specific week at a specific resort).  HGVC decides which resort weeks are deposited into RCI. 



> ...The online site doesn't allow it though.


Please provide clarification. Did you try it and the system prevented you from continuing? OR did you simply stop when you saw the warning message stating "MEMBERS WHO OWN AT RCI RESORTS IN ORLANDO/KISSIMMEE CANNOT EXCHANGE INTO DVC RESORTS IN THE ORLANDO/KISSIMMEE AREA"?


----------



## urple2 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, I did see the available inventory online.

Yes, I did try to follow through with an online reservation but every disney that I tried to book stated,"this reservation has already been taken" or something close to that statement. I tried other(non disney) resorts and the reservation steps would follow through.


----------



## GimmeMyWeek (Jul 9, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> I confirmed today that this is indeed a glitch in this new RCI reservation system: borrowing is allowed for RCI reservations (i.e. pulling from next year's points).  For some reason, the system will not allow it yet.
> 
> I knew it must have been a mistake, because I already have an RCI reservation in 2009 using 2010 points!




So how do you make a reservation on RCI using 2010 points for a vacation in November 2009 (I see its available the unit I want but it tells me I dont have enough points )


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 9, 2009)

I own Orlando and OTHER points.  Could I not use my other HGVC points to book Disney, or just because I own Orlando I am NOT allowed to book Disney at all?

How can that be.


----------



## JonathanIT (Jul 9, 2009)

GimmeMyWeek said:


> So how do you make a reservation on RCI using 2010 points for a vacation in November 2009 (I see its available the unit I want but it tells me I dont have enough points )


You have to call in to make reservations with borrowed points.  They should see the same availability that you are seeing online.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 10, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I own Orlando and OTHER points.  Could I not use my other HGVC points to book Disney, or just because I own Orlando I am NOT allowed to book Disney at all?
> 
> How can that be.



It sounds like there might be a glitch/problem preventing folks from booking directly online. 

There have been reports of successful exchanges therefore I believe all owners (including those who own Orlando) can book Disney via a phone call. For example see this old post - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=662505&postcount=11


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 22, 2009)

fyi.. recent TUG thread about the RCI glitches - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102686


----------

